# TO Springsteen tribute looking for bass and keys



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey there, I'm in a Springsteen act with a twist. Bruce and Clarence are girls in this one. The idea was to be all-female to start, but they had a lot of trouble finding girls who were into the Boss and competent musicians as well, so they went with mostly-female and now they're just trying to find members. Preference is for chicks, but we'll take anyone who digs the Boss! Rehearsals are once a week at the Geary Rehearsal Factory.

We've got about 15 songs down so far, working towards filling an entire night hopefully by the end of May or so and gigging starting June.

For the keys, we need someone who can play both piano and organ and who is ok working with key splits, etc. We had a lot of classically trained types come out who were great on the piano, but no great shakes on B3 and didn't know how to work a keyboard 

Hit me up if you're interested!


----------

